# Peshawar Medical School



## Tamerlane_1360 (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any Info on this supposedly new Medical College in Peshawar? Does anyone know if there are any Medical Schools accepting admissions for the Spring term, whether Private or Public, does anyone have the contact info for Peshawar Medical College? 

I have a 84% (USA Cumulative Average 4 yrs)
Chem: 78
Bio: 87
Phys: 85
Now taking AP Environmental Sci,

Do schools in Pakistan take CLEP grades instead of AP or SAT II's. ??

Thanks. Khoda Hafiz


----------



## Annie (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any Medical Schools accepting admissions for the Spring term, whether Private or Public? 

hey Tamerlane,
Salamz,
i dont know much bout this new med school...but itz been in the news..
its a private institute....and iv heard they're starting off with their first session this year...
honestly...id recommend you should try for some public med school firstly...if in peshawar..Khyber Medical college...
Another private institute in peshawar includes Gandhara Medical College...which would be a better option if you're planning to join a private institute as its been there for years now and its now recognised by the government aswell.New medical colleges which are private have a problem with being recognised and getting recognised is a lengthy process.so why go though all this when you have better choices?!
There are other well-known private med-schools in pakistan...do your homework on searching bout em and wisely choose one that suitz yah!#wink


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

i agree with you Anny that Gandhara medical college has been around for years (it's now called Kabir). But PMC has some good reviews, and people say it's very organised.

someone also said it's on the WHO list of medical schools, can someone find the list please.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I would suggest kabir medical college as a last resort if you have exhausted all other sources, and you want to become a doctor no matter what. Unless you plan on practicing in pakistan, then it might be a good bet.

Also, Frontier Medical College seems to be a much better choice over Kabir, properly organized IMO, visit it, its in Abbotabad, less traffic as compared to peshawar, next to a mountain, nice place.


----------



## Annie (Aug 8, 2006)

yup...Frontier Medical College in Abbotabad aint a bad choise either.....
like i said before..there r many private med institutes around in NWFP...
but...by da by....it was easy to get through into em(privt-institutes) years back...cause people really dinn want to opt for them....now...the situation is different......ull have to work like anything to get urself admitted...they have limited seatz n loadz of candidates....jus like in all the public med collegez!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

hey annie, what dental school do you go to? theres one in ISB?


----------



## shamzter86 (Oct 3, 2007)

just letting everyone know that i just recently got admission in peshawar medical college, it is actually a really good and organized college, i myself am from the united states. PMC is fully recognized by PMDC and they are enlisted with WHO...if you want more details ..go to
Peshawar Medical College


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

heh, shamz... why dont you fill us in more when you've actually started going to classes =)


----------



## Annie (Aug 8, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> hey annie, what dental school do you go to? theres one in ISB?


Khyber College of dentistry...in Peshawar!#happy


----------

